# Chlorhexidine



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if this is the correct solution of Chlorhexidine to use for antibacterial infections? I used to have the Chlorhexiderm Flush, but it's been on backorder for about a year, and having a gallon of concentrated solution saves me more money!

Chlorhexidine Solution


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That is the exact stuff tat we use at work so I can tell you that it works well. I would get a bottle if I were you!!!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> That is the exact stuff tat we use at work so I can tell you that it works well. I would get a bottle if I were you!!!!


I have been trying to get a bottle of the concentrated stuff, but they only have gallon sizes.


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> I have been trying to get a bottle of the concentrated stuff, but they only have gallon sizes.


I have seen it at walgreens (or CVS pharmacy) not sure if you have those where you are.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Jem said:


> I have seen it at walgreens (or CVS pharmacy) not sure if you have those where you are.


I do have those near me, but are the dog and people chlorhexidine the same thing?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They are because they have the same uses.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info! I'll look at CVS tomorrow (I have that near me). Same thing goes for the betadine as far as usage for dog and people?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, just got back from CVS and Walgreens (found one near me) and they don't have the chlorhexidine. The guy isn't sure when they will have more. I got the betadine though. I guess I'll just order the gallon of chlorhexidine solution. But, it says to dilute 1 oz. (2 tbsp.) of solution into a gallon of water. Isn't this a lot of water and not enough solution?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would mix it more like 1:5 to 1:10 with water...that does sound a bit dilute. With the betadine, I suggest to dilute it to the color of iced tea. 

What they suggest for dilution is more for adding it to water that you don't want to have anything grow in...sorta like chlorine. We add about 1 oz to water for our dental equipment to keep it sterile.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^^This might sound silly but I never quite understood any ratios I came across. What exactly do they mean?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

^^^^
1 teaspoon chlorhexidine and 5 teaspoons water. Or 1 teaspoon chlorhexidine and 10 teaspoons water. 

You'd end up with 6 or 11 teaspoons of chlorhexidine ready to go, respectively.

Richelle


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> ^^^^
> 1 teaspoon chlorhexidine and 5 teaspoons water. Or 1 teaspoon chlorhexidine and 10 teaspoons water.
> 
> You'd end up with 6 or 11 teaspoons of chlorhexidine ready to go, respectively.
> ...


I always knew they meant part solution to part water, I just never knew how much! Thank you... :smile:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, that was just an example. If you wanted to make more solution, you could just subsitute out the word "teaspoon" with "cup" or "gallon" or whatever you want! 

On the same note, if you wanted to make a teeny tiny amount, you could sub "drop" instead of "teaspoon". :biggrin:

Richelle


----------

